# I Have Another Confession



## LawrenceU (Jan 14, 2009)

I enjoy playing solitaire.

Actually I really enjoy playing Canfield. And, at times I spend far too much time on World of Solitaire


----------



## nicnap (Jan 14, 2009)

You are full of confessions today...been reading Augustine lately?


----------



## BertMulder (Jan 14, 2009)

You ought to be banned from PuritanBoard.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 14, 2009)

nicnap said:


> You are full of confessions today...been reading Augustine lately?




I'm bored at work.

Wait, that is another confession.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 14, 2009)

My family used to call it "Playing the devil"


----------



## AThornquist (Jan 14, 2009)

PuritanBouncer said:


> My family used to call it "Playing the devil"



Lol is that the Fundy name for it?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 14, 2009)

lol, I dunno maybe


----------



## nicnap (Jan 14, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> nicnap said:
> 
> 
> > You are full of confessions today...been reading Augustine lately?
> ...





(You should instead play...The Oregon Trail online.)


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 14, 2009)

I didn't know you could play The Oregon Trail online. I use to play that game along with some amazon river game many years ago.


----------



## nicnap (Jan 14, 2009)

Joshua said:


> When we say this is a _Confessional_ board, this is not what we mean.





-----Added 1/14/2009 at 04:54:56 EST-----



PuritanCovenanter said:


> I didn't know you could play The Oregon Trail online. I use to play that game along with some amazon river game many years ago.



Here is the link to play...if you figure out how to "switch the diskettes" let me know. 

Virtual Apple 2 - Online disk archive -- Oregon Trail


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 14, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> I enjoy playing solitaire.
> 
> Actually I really enjoy playing Canfield. And, at times I spend far too much time on World of Solitaire



It is okay, admitting that you have a problem is the first step to getting better


----------



## BJClark (Jan 14, 2009)

I didn't know they had Oregon Train online, my kids have that in an earlier windows version they played all the time..

I like playing poppit..


----------



## BertMulder (Jan 14, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> I enjoy playing solitaire.
> 
> Actually I really enjoy playing Canfield. And, at times I spend far too much time on World of Solitaire



You will get along well with the local cardfreak, Dr. McMahon.



(oh oh, that comment is gonna get me banned for life)


----------

